# Post op visits - one doctor performs the surgery & another doctor



## kristiecastle (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone know what code to use when billing out for only the post-operative portion of a surgical procedure?  If one doctor performs the surgery & another doctor (from a different practice) treats the patient post-operatively---?
I was told by one person that I needed to code the surgical codes & use modifier 55 ---but for every visit??  Doesn't seem right to me....? 
Anyone?


----------



## rahulasrivastava (Aug 18, 2009)

I think you mean "inpatient postop subsequent visits" -- in that case 99231-99233 may be used for the another physician.


----------



## Partha (Aug 18, 2009)

If a different doctor provides the post-op care, all postop visits will be reported by the surgical code with modifier 55 and DOS will be the date the surgery was performed.

Example, CPT 27550 (global period 90-day) was performed by Dr A on 06/01/09. Dr B saw the patient for postop visits on 06/15, 07/12, 07/25, 08/15. 

Dr B will bill 27550-55 DOS 06/01/09 and not the postop visit E/M codes.


----------

